# [pfSense] Can't upgrade/update FreeBSD 8.3



## xero (Jan 9, 2014)

I want to upgrade my FreeBSD server 8.3 to higher.

I'm connected to the Internet*:*


```
[2.1-RELEASE][root@pfSense.localdomain]/root(46): ping update.FreeBSD.org
PING update2.FreeBSD.org (140.20.53.26): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 149.20.53.26: icmp_seq=0 ttl=128 time=192.278.ms
^C
```

*W*hen I use _the_ freebsd-update command I have this error*:*


```
[2.1-RELEASE][root@pfSense.localdomain]/root(47): freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
comm: not found
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open serverlist: No such file or directory
[: -eq: unexpected operator
cut: serverlist: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open serverlist: No such file or directory
[2.1-RELEASE][root@pfSense.localdomain]/root(48):
```

*C*ould you help me*?*


----------



## usdmatt (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: can't upgrade/update freebsd 8.3*

pfSense is a stripped down and heavily customized version of FreeBSD. You can not update it using the standard FreeBSD update mechanism. You're lucky that something caused freebsd-update to fail fairly quickly. If it had actually downloaded sources and starting updating your system it probably would of have completely messed up your firewall.

You will need to update it using the method provided by pfSense. By the look of it there's a firmware update function built into the web based control panel. But obviously you can only upgrade to the latest release of pfSense (which may well be the version built on 8.3) as the FreeBSD software you download will need to have had all their changes made to it.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: Can't upgrade/update FreeBSD 8.3*

PC-BSD DesktopBSD FreeNAS NAS4Free m0N0WALL *pfSense* ArchBSD kFreeBSD JabirOS topics


----------



## xero (Jan 9, 2014)

*T*hank you for your answers. I did not know that pf*S*ense has made ​​changes to freebsd FreeBSD. I thought freebsd FreeBSD and pf*S*ense were i*n*dependent. Version 8.3-RELEASE freebsd FreeBSD is supported until April 2014. *T*his is why I thought of the update. I just visited this page https://doc.pfsense.org/index.php/PfSen ... D_Versions and the latest stable version remains version 8.3. I confound freebsd FreeBSD support and pf*S*ense freebsd FreeBSD support.


----------



## kpa (Jan 9, 2014)

xero said:
			
		

> I don't think pfsense have made ​​changes to freebsd.



Sorry but you couldn't be more wrong here. PfSense is a very heavily customized version of FreeBSD. The standard init(8) and rc(8) procedures are replaced with PHP functions and most of the standard configuration are not saved normally but are created from the XML configuration file at system start up. Also the kernel is heavily patched to implement some of pfSense's features that are not available with the standard PF in FreeBSD. You'll have to ask support from the pfSense forums if you have any problems with pfSense. 

I was a long time pfSense user and liked it much but I wanted to build everything myself and that's why I'm now using FreeBSD.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 9, 2014)

There is a reason why the PC-BSD DesktopBSD FreeNAS NAS4Free m0N0WALL pfSense ArchBSD kFreeBSD JabirOS topics thread is in the 'required reading' section of the forum, @xero. You're not the first to fry their system because they think they know better.


----------



## xero (Jan 9, 2014)

kpa said:
			
		

> xero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for my bad English level. I meant that I did not know that pfSense developers customized FreeBSD for pfSense.


----------

